# Taxidermist for a Badger



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could suggest a taxidermist for a badger I have in the freezer? I am just looking for something to throw over the back of a chair realy. Doesn't even need to have felt.

Thanks in advance guys!

-c


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry, the closer to South Jordan...the better.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

Give me a call if you are still looking I'm located in springville 801-850-2173 chris york


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

Curtis Wilson, Monarch Mountain taxidermy, out of S. Jordan, does excellent work


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks guys!

-c


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Thansk for the replys everyone. I found a fella here in American Fork that is gonna take care of my badger.

-c


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Mike does great work. He goes by Packout on here.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope to see some pics of that badger. :mrgreen:


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Sure thing!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Stickboy, Mike did a badger for me last year and it turned out great. If you want to see pics, pm me and i'll email them to ya.


----------

